# Malaysian Terrarium Plants



## Yolotli (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello. I'm considering creating a vivarium for my Heterometrus petersii. According to the seller, the scorpion comes from Malaysia. I haven't been able to find any information on suitable plants, so I figured that I should post something here. The plants will need to meet these requirements:
1. Able to survive in low light conditions
2. Native to Malaysia
3. Live in moist soil
4. Not tall (less than 12")
5. Easy to take care of
The vivarium will likely also have inhabitants such as isopods and springtails, as well as some leaf litter. Thank you in advance.


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 21, 2017)

I would suggest not being too picky about having plants come from Malaysia. How deep is your soil?

Tentatively I'm thinking pothos is probably good for you, since they're more long than tall and are good in low lighting. Do you have any supplemental lighting? If not, how much light does the terrarium actually get?

Pothos and philodendron, I think, are actually native to Malaysia and could very well work in your conditions, so lucky you.  The only thing I'm not sure about is the constantly moist soil. You mean moist and not wet, right?


----------



## Yolotli (Mar 21, 2017)

I do mean moist, rather than wet. Unfortunately, I don't have any specific information about my future vivarium; at the moment, I'm still in the very early planning stages. The soil will be at least 3" to allow for burrowing behavior.


----------



## vespers (Mar 22, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Pothos and philodendron, I think, are actually native to Malaysia and could very well work in your conditions, so lucky you.


No, they aren't. Philodendrons are neotropical, native to the New world. Pothos is naturalized in Malaysia, though now known to be native to Mo'orea in the Polynesian island range.


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 22, 2017)

vespers said:


> No, they aren't. Philodendrons are neotropical, native to the New world. Pothos is naturalized in Malaysia, though now known to be native to Mo'orea in the Polynesian island range.


You're absolutely right. My mistake.


----------



## vespers (Mar 22, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> You're absolutely right. My mistake.


No worries schmiggle. Just figured the info might be useful to the OP or anyone interested in the thread.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 22, 2017)

vespers said:


> No, they aren't. Philodendrons are neotropical, native to the New world.


I never knew that. They certainly have made themselves at home in Asia. Love the name: 'Tree lover/hugger'. 
They would be the last plant you would want in a terrarium. Head straight for the light source. You would be trimming it every other day.


----------



## vespers (Mar 23, 2017)

The Snark said:


> I never knew that. They certainly have made themselves at home in Asia. Love the name: 'Tree lover/hugger'.


 No doubts from me; I'm sure Philo's have "escaped" into the rainforests of Asia and made it their home. Just like creeping fig growing in Central America, Koster's Curse in Hawaii, Pothos nearly all over the world where tropical habitats are found, etc. Humans have spread many plants far from their original homes around the globe.


The Snark said:


> They would be the last plant you would want in a terrarium. Head straight for the light source. You would be trimming it every other day.


Some Philodendrons are great for terrariums/vivariums, depending on the species or cultivar. There are several miniature varieties around, and some that are dwarf self-heading ones even. I use a few different types in my vivs...one of my favorites is Philodendron Wend Imbe, that grows in a clump usually no more than about 8 inches wide and 8 inches high for me. I keep a few larger types as well, like P. verrucosum but it isn't too hard to keep it trimmed. Some vining varieties are actually scototropic and will seek shade in attempt to find a tree to climb, before later becoming phototropic...one of nature's amazing adaptations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 23, 2017)

vespers said:


> Some Philodendrons are great for terrariums/vivariums, depending on the species or cultivar. There are several miniature varieties around, and some that are dwarf self-heading ones even.


You should make a list, or give us a link to one, of Phil's that are appropriate for terrariums and the light level they are happy with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

